# 4 wheel pedal car conversion/build?



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

So I was thinking about converting/building something based off a 4 wheel pedal car. 

something kind of like this:









What would be decent sized motor for this kind of application? What voltage should I run at?


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Do my old eyes decieve me? Is that thing made out of PVC?

If it is. . . . WOW Neat Stuff. 

Is it your design or where did you get the plans?

I'll let the electric people answer you motor questions. I'm still learning.

Jim


----------



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

I got it from this site: http://www.americanspeedster.com/golfcoaster.htm

And yes, it says it's made of reinforced PVC pipe. 

Also now that I read the actual specs, the one in the picture is already electric with 36 volt hub motor. Only 80 pounds!


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, the price is certainly right-a light Utility Vehicle/ for about 15% of the cost of a Golf Cart...not bad!


----------



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

What do you think the voltage would be needed to reach, say 30mph+? 

It would weigh about 250 pounds with me in it.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll bet you could do close to 30 MPH with 2 12V batteries and a VW Generator rated at 12v, 50A-just about 2HP...i've seen heavier vehicles go as fast with less.


----------



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

Hmm...so I think this kit might work for my application: http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/ki-36-su-k.htm


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.sunzeecar.com/ecotrike/sunzeecar/Home.html

Heavier frame, lighter motor than either of the above examples-30 [email protected] Volts.

I'd say you're good to go.


----------

